# Caught on Tape: Rand Paul and Mitch McConnell’s Cynical Gov. Shutdown Strategy



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

> Oh, what a day! It's not often that a hot mic catches the leaders of a political party openly and shamelessly discussing talking points for their government shutdown, but that's exactly what happened yesterday.
> In this newly leaked video, you'll get an inside look at the Republican strategy as they desperately try to sway public opinion in their favor in the midst of an unpopular government shutdown effort. The release of this leaked video threatens to derail that entire effort by revealing to Americans that the Republican government shutdown is pure political theatre for Republicans.
> In it, Senator and Tea Party "darling" Rand Paul (R-KY) is caught telling Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) that he feels like Democrats gave them an opening by not poll testing the message that the Democrats are not willing to negotiate over the debt ceiling or reopening the government.


http://www.occupydemocrats.com/caught-tape-rand-paul-mitch-mcconnells-cynical-gov-shutdown-strategy/

Hmmm Neither side looks good in this Debacle. Funny how the legislature doesn't want to follow the same rules as everyone else. They are SPECIAL.

Anyone else think term limits should be enforced across the board?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

What kind of douchebag liberal bullshit site is THAT?!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

This kind:



> Omar Rivero
> Omar Rivero is the Founder and Editor-In-Chief of Occupy Democrats. He studied Industrial Labor and Relations at Cornell University and earned a Masters in European Business from the European School of Management (ESCP-EAP). He uses voice dictation software to type articles and manage OD due to a degenerative nerve disorder. If something doesn't make sense, please try to "sound it out."


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> What kind of douchebag liberal bullshit site is THAT?!


These are your guys, Republicans.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You get your news from a site called "Occupydemocrat"....bwahahahahahahaahaha and then hangout on a LEO site.....have you been checked for being bipolar.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What else would you expect from willy wanker


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

wwonka said:


> These are your guys, Republicans.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The correct term is RINO. Those aren't conservatives. And the question was only about polling a term? Earth shattering...

How about the cunt-in-chief preventing the greatest generation from seeing WWII memorials? Parks service representatives saying they're being told to make "life as difficult as possible."


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> What else would you expect from willy wanker


It just proves what I have always stated, Liberals are morons who get their news from half ass sourcs and then talk shit about Fox or Breitbart. Heres a poll to PROVE my point, look where they get their News from fuckin Jon Stewart and Colbert no wonder we are so fucked.
*CABLE NEWS RACE 
THURS OCT 3 2013

FOXNEWS O'REILLY 2,876,000
FOXNEWS HANNITY 2,209,000
FOXNEWS THE FIVE 2,116,000
FOXNEWS CAVUTO 1,919,000
FOXNEWS BAIER 1,918,000
FOXNEWS SHEP 1,650,000
CMDY DAILY SHOW 1,617,000
FOXNEWS GRETA 1,616,000
CNN TAPPER 1,532,000
CNN BLITZER 1,384,000
CMDY COLBERT 1,312,000
MSNBC MADDOW 1,310,000
MSNBC MATTHEWS 1,101,000
CNN COOPER 1,084,000
MSNBS HAYES 975,000
MSNBC ED SHOW 919.000
CNN PIERS 917,000 *



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The correct term is RINO. Those aren't conservatives. And the question was only about polling a term? Earth shattering...
> 
> How about the cunt-in-chief preventing the greatest generation from seeing WWII memorials? Parks service representatives saying they're being told to make "life as difficult as possible."


 Rinos, exactly ...thats why Boehner,Mccain and others like them will never get voted in again. Look at Drudge or Breibart and R users are ALWAYS taking shots at Rs, its called integrity something the left is INCAPABLE of doing even as Obama lies through his teeth about HC and whether you can keep your Dr or prices not a SINGLE D will say "hey maybe we made a mistake". They would rather take some random snippit of a R and try to sensationalize it then to actually look at something like THIS and say wow we voted for this guy.

White House: 'Doesn't Really Matter' When Shutdown Ends 'We Are Winning'
*In a stunning admission to the Wall Street Journal, a senior administration official admitted that while veterans wait for services and children wait for cancer treatments, the White House doesn't care how long the shutdown lasts because, "We are winning."*

Said a senior administration official: "We are winning...It doesn't really matter to us" how long the shutdown lasts "because what matters is the end result."
Now we know why Obama is threatening to veto individual pieces of funding Republicans have offered to get those veterans their services and those children their cancer treatments through the National Institutes of Health. Why budge when all you care about is winning and you believe that you are?
It is highly likely that, by "winning," this senior administration official is talking about in the media.
Monday, _Time_'s Mark Halperin informed the world that the White House feels no need to negotiate because they know the media have their back in this fight. And thus far, everything we are seeing in the biased media coverage and the Democrats' refusal to budge, even for sick children, backs this up.
This quote from this official is in itself a perfect example of media bias. Yet this stunning admission has gotten zero media traction. This is not news the media want out there.
There is a lot of blame for this shutdown to go around, no question. But the media and their bias, upon which Obama is counting, shoulder as much of the blame as anything.
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...se-doesnt-matter-shutdown-ends-we-are-winning


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The only thing that they should be winning is a spot on The Hanging Tree*

*







*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> Monday, _Time_'s Mark Halperin informed the world that the White House feels no need to negotiate because they know the media have their back in this fight. And thus far, everything we are seeing in the biased media coverage and the Democrats' refusal to budge, even for sick children, backs this up.


This! This whole mess could be resolved if these people who are supposed to represent us stopped acting like children and worked together to compromise. It's interesting to note what is still open vs what has been shut down. The website to sign up for obamacare is up and running despite requiring people to maintain it and tweak it to keep it running. Yet my daughter needs to review a document that was already filled out and processed before the shut down, but can't get on to the .gov site where it's located. Hell they even shut down panda cam at the national zoo. Talk about a site that doesn't require any staff to monitor or run it. All they need are the zookeepers (who you know are still working) to keep the animals fed, healthy and looking pretty for the camera. Yeah, I know it's not an essential site, but why shut down something that requires no staff? Probably because it got a lot of attention from college kids and animal lovers alike. It got so much attention that they mentioned on one of the news programs that someone had come up with a list of alternate sites for people to get their fill of cute & cuddly.

They closed access to open air monuments that don't require park rangers to be present and stationed park rangers at these locations to keep people out. How on earth does this make sense?

Oh and let's not forget who is still getting paid vs who isn't getting paid. Here's a thought, lock them in there with no outside interference, bring in their meals providing the same thing for everyone (no substitutions), after 3 days they can have pb & j sandwiches after 5 days they get bread and water, and after 7 days they can go hungry until they all learn how to play nice.


----------

